# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Καφετιερα krups

## alex20

Γεια σας. Εχω την καφετιερα krups f 888 και δεν λειτουργει το μοτερακι της espresso. Παταω το κουμπι εκχυλισης καφε και δενκανει τιποτα. Πως μπορω να το αφαιρεσω? Ευχαριστω. Η μηχανη ειναι αυτη δεν ακουγεται ο θορυβος της αντλιας.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45367

----------


## johnnyb

Όταν λες δεν κάνει τίποτα  αναφέρεσαι μόνο στο  μοτέρ- αντλία ?  Το control παίρνει ρεύμα κανονικά λειτουργούν οι ενδείξεις ? , ζεσταίνεται η συσκευή?  Όταν πατάς το κουμπί για την εκχύλιση άναβε  αντιστοίχη λυχνία?  τώρα ανάβει ?

----------


## alex20

Ναι αναβει ζεσταινει το νερο η αντλια δεν λειτουργει

----------


## alex20

Θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε πως θα φτασω στην αντλια για αλλαγη

----------


## chipakos-original

Με συγχωρείς αλλά η απάντηση είναι μία.....Ξεβιδώνεις τα πλαστικά μέρη για να φτάσεις στην αντλία. Τι άλλη βοήθεια??

----------


## Panoss

Ίσως να μοιάζουν: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Disasse...op+Cover/31913

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/kr...39_327678.html

H αντλια πρεπει να ειναι αυτη 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...85#prettyPhoto



Αν κανεις δοκιμες  (διακοπτες , θερμοστατες , καλωδια κλπ)  προσεχε την ασφαλεια σου  εχει παντου 220V

----------


## alex20

Γεια σας. Μηπως ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω το service manual? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## wow

Πέρα από τα διαγράμματα που σου δείχνει ο johnny στο post του πολύ δύσκολα θα βρεις κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Panoss

Δεν νομίζω να βγαίνουν service manuals για...καφετιέρες (τουλάχιστον τις φτηνές, οικιακές σαν αυτή).
Εξάλλου είναι πολύ απλά μηχανήματα, δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται.

----------

